# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  مبارة بطولة أفريقيا للاعبين المحليين بالسودان ( الكونجو X الكاميرون )  رابط المشاهدة

## midris3

*طبعا في المفخرة

http://www.justin.tv/abasia55#/w/834788480/7
*

----------


## midris3

*هدف اول للكميرون الدقيقة 41 الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بهدف للمنخب الكميروني
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*بداية الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*الهدف الثاني للكميرون بخطاء دفاعي الدقيقة 79
على قول الحناكيش 
فذيييع
شنييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*نهاية المبارة بفوزر الكميرون 2- 0
sms للحارس كديابا : ما بكفي تكون حارس وسد منيع لو عندك دفاع بليد
                        	*

----------

